# Squarepusher wants to colaberate with you!



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 2, 2016)

Squarepusher released a single on his YouTube channel this week and, he is also releasing the stems and midi files on his main website.  I know this sounds like an advertisement, but it's so cool that more artist are willing to do this.   If you have never heard of him, check his stuff out, he's pretty cool. One of the many pioneers of electronic music.






SQUAREPUSHER


----------



## BRN (Jul 2, 2016)

Awh, sweet! Squarepusher's one of the artists I love the most in all glitchstep. It's cool to see he's got the respectable persona to go with it. Hope something comes of this!


----------

